# Here I go, doing some "fixer uppers" for my new home



## Denise1952

I finally got out today, even though I didn't have money to spend, I was invited by one of my neighbors to come gather some items for free at her church

I found some things I could really use, and in return, I realized I could help them by delivering items that needed a pickup, which I have  I told them just within town because that's the gas I can afford

It was really fun, and I found a TV stand that I'll use for just nic-nacs (I'm not sure how you spell that) and my friend Colleen is super artsy so she is going to help me with painting it.  I didn't see how I could do something like that here in an apartment but she says she'll show me the ropes

So here are some photos.  I found the TV Stand/cupboard/drawers, and a "like new" Black and Decker blender to match the toaster I got the other day.  And, a pic of the little placemats that I loved the color for a table setting

Last I will put up 2 colors I think I'd like to paint the stand so that last 2 photos are just googled furniture with colors I like, but wow, there are sooooooooooo many to choose from


----------



## Denise1952

Oh, it's going to be fun to find the right knobs too, for the cabinet  Here's some thoughts on that:

Oh, look at these puppies, lol:






Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, like these puppies too, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952

Do you guys think I need to get more of a life??  I don't know, this wouldn't have thrilled me at 20, but it seems like the best fun now


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds like a lot of fun Denise, and I love those knobs!  :sunglass:


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, weren't they pretty?  The pink ones I can see with the mossy-green paint  There was some gorgeous reds too, for paint I mean  And I actually googled press-board and "cheap" furniture makeovers  Here's a red I loved although on a much, more, expensive piece:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nice!


----------



## Denise1952

So many ideas  I realize I have to just take it a teenie thing at a time with my low income, but I do love having the folks around me now, living right here, that can either help me, or I can help them  Did I tell you guys I scored some wonderful, free fish?  One of my neighbors caretakes some property in exchange for fresh fish etc.  He shared with me!!  I have salmon, ling cod, and rainbow trout ( I cooked the latter lastnight) yeehaw!!


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful stuff Denise! I love the knobs and painted furniture. I love red! I am going to lacquer some of my older furniture at some point. Also going to paint some of my walls matte black, with white trim accents. Very Hollywood Regency.


----------



## applecruncher

I like the bright colors, especially the green makeup dresser w/mirror. Knobs are quite pretty.


----------



## Denise1952

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful stuff Denise! I love the knobs and painted furniture. I love red! I am going to lacquer some of my older furniture at some point. Also going to paint some of my walls matte black, with white trim accents. Very Hollywood Regency.



Sound very neat!!  But I want photos, like before and afters??  This could be so fun to see what you gals are doing  Doesn't have to be some timeline, just let me know where your at I'd love to see pics of what you mean with the matte colors and trim accents!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Denise1952 said:


> Did I tell you guys I scored some wonderful, free fish?  One of my neighbors caretakes some property in exchange for fresh fish etc.  He shared with me!!  I have salmon, ling cod, and rainbow trout ( I cooked the latter lastnight) yeehaw!!



Sounds good!  We have salmon around once a week, we caught Ling Cod when we went deep sea fishing off the coast of Oregon some years back, nothing tasted better!  We catch a lot of trout where we live, rainbow and brookies.  We just fry them up in butter when camping, soooo good!


----------



## Denise1952

applecruncher said:


> I like the bright colors, especially the green makeup dresser w/mirror. Knobs are quite pretty.



Thanks AC, all just in my head right now.  What do you like, can you google, copy and paste here?  Love to see some of yours and others ideas denise


----------



## vickyNightowl

Denise,I LOVE the knobs! I refurbish furniture,mosaic,decoupage ,stencil !
Its so exciting to bring life to free piece of furniture!! I want pics when you are done!


----------



## Denise1952

I just learned how to bake to try out and put the bone salad because I had never learned how to actually cook trout by myself somebody else always get it for me so it was a good experience and a trout turned out wonderful I love how this voice texting screws up but maybe you can figure out what I actually said Seabreeze talk to you tomorrow Denise


----------



## Denise1952

I will let you know for sure and post more pictures when I get started on it I'm really anxious to do a piece of furniture I have never done that before so this would be a first


----------



## Ameriscot

Nice stuff, Denise!  You're going to have fun decorating!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Denise1952 said:


> ...I'm really anxious to do a piece of furniture I have never done that before so this would be a first



I think it's a lot of fun to try new things like that.  Good for you, Denise.


----------



## Linda

I think that's great Denise!  It'll help a lot that your neighbor has redone things before and is going to show you the ropes.  I like the knobs too.  Your blender looks like it'll be really useful too.  What a blessing that's turned out to be, you delivering things with your pick up.  I'm sure you'll meet a lot of nice folks too.


----------



## oldman

Wow, Denise, it looks like your place will be a photographer's dream with all of those colors. I like that dressing table. I wonder if my wife would want to switch her's out for this one. It is much more colorful. Have you ever noticed how boring furniture is? Just all shades of brown. I would have been all over that dressing table.


----------



## Karen99

I like the painted furniture.  I also like a decoupage look.  I honestly never did any furniture..just pictures.  Here are some examples..but great fun to use old sheet music or maps or wallpaper...empty seed packets..etc..


----------



## RadishRose

Denise I've always thought fixing up a home or even a room is so much fun. It sounds like you're having fun with it too! I like your ideas.


----------



## Denise1952

I  have been so blessed today, and truly didn't realize how many friends I  have here already!  First, I found a garage sale where I was able to  get a pillow-top bed, TV Stand/cabinet, microwave, more dishes and a  nice book-case style head-board, all for 75 bucks.  I had nothing here  except a card table and hard chairs, an air-mattress.  I had everything I  needed except furniture. lol!!  

  Then, as if that wasn't enough blessings, not 10 minutes ago the  maintenance guys brought me 2, comfy chairs for my living room, and  refused to tell who the "secret doner" was, lol

  The maintenance guys, and, my landlady/friend picked up everything from  the garage sale for me, and then brought it all up to my apartment.   They know I have a bad rotater cuff so they babied me.  Wonderful  people, so wonderful!


----------



## SifuPhil

Wow, you hit the jackpot, Denise - both dollar-wise and relationship-wise. Congrats - you deserve it!


----------



## Denise1952

Hi Phil,

I did get a real boost, and my place is starting to look lived in, which can be scarey, LOL!  I have some pics of my stuff and how things are shaping up.  I was just trimming them, and resizing when I saw your reply  You're such a sweetie  I'll post them in a minute or two, Denise PS I had my wifi hooked up today (my own router and modem that is, as I was sharing with a neighbor) and my highest speed hit 50 mbps for download, holy moly, the pages are loading faster than I can type, LMAO!  I'm on the top floor of the building so I'm thinkin, FARRRRRRRR OUTTTTTTT!!


----------



## Denise1952

Dang Karen, never saw this post, wow I LOVE your taste!!  That stuff is gorgeous!! Gave me more idear's!!




Karen99 said:


> I like the painted furniture.  I also like a decoupage look.  I honestly never did any furniture..just pictures.  Here are some examples..but great fun to use old sheet music or maps or wallpaper...empty seed packets..etc..
> 
> View attachment 26000
> 
> View attachment 26001


----------



## Denise1952

Ok, now I have a few pics of the things I got  I know it doesn't look the best, but it works.  And like the head-board, I'm going to paint as well.  I wanted to show you guys how I rigged up my old laptop to the tv so I can watch my Netflix on there.  Those chairs "someone" gave me will give me a place to sit and watch, love it  You can see I used one of my empty bins for an end-table for now

Just some shots, still really "befores" because I want to keep working at things until it is truly HOME


----------



## Denise1952

oldman said:


> Wow, Denise, it looks like your place will be a photographer's dream with all of those colors. I like that dressing table. I wonder if my wife would want to switch her's out for this one. It is much more colorful. Have you ever noticed how boring furniture is? Just all shades of brown. I would have been all over that dressing table.



Oh no, those fancy photos are just "dreams" O.M.  I just wanted to show folks what I would "like" to accomplish with furniture I find that can be refinished etc.  Just googled refinished furniture to find the pics.  How I wish they were in my place now denise


----------



## jujube

Denise, you have truly hit the jackpot! Congrats.


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, it does feel like it JJ  I just am so glad to get the bed most of all.  I'm not in too bad a shape, but was getting that way sleeping on an air-mattress, LOL!  I'll be so happy to get to really get involved in some fun things. They have a lot for a small-town hugs, denise


----------



## SifuPhil

Wow - I'm jealous! All I got was a rock!


----------



## Ina

Denise, sounds and looks like your settling in, and actually starting to see your pathway into a good future.  Isn't is wonderful how just about when we think things will never get better, they do.  I wish we were closer, I'd bring my paint brush, and a thermos of jasmine tea, and we could paint and tell tales to each other.


----------



## fureverywhere

I'd bring my paint brush, and a thermos of jasmine tea, and we could paint and tell tales to each other. 

It's too bad we're all such a distance from each other, I'd come along with my paint box and we could have a real party! You're a lucky duck with the donations. When I lived in PA there was a women's center that used their front porch for donations. I furnished a whole apartment from them. The masterpiece was the stairway. I painted it happy yellow then over a few weeks added vines and flowers. Paint can work miracles.


----------



## Denise1952

Oh Charlie some days that's all I get, a frickin rock, a frickin BIG rock that puts a hole in my sack.  Now that's discouraging, a sack with a hole in it.


----------



## Denise1952

fureverywhere said:


> I'd bring my paint brush, and a thermos of jasmine tea, and we could paint and tell tales to each other.
> 
> It's too bad we're all such a distance from each other, I'd come along with my paint box and we could have a real party! You're a lucky duck with the donations. When I lived in PA there was a women's center that used their front porch for donations. I furnished a whole apartment from them. The masterpiece was the stairway. I painted it happy yellow then over a few weeks added vines and flowers. Paint can work miracles.



Wow, I'd love to see a photo of that.  You sound really creative  I like unique interior decorating  I think it's so amazing when you are in a place where you feel there is nothing you can do to make things a bit better and then, there comes someone that is so willing to help you.  I don't know if that happens to everyone, but I think it must as I am no one special.  Like my sister said, you feel like you won the lottery don't you denise, LOL!  And yeah, I did feel like that today

Now tonight things are getting back to the norm.  I am working on my "old" laptop, trying to get it to run movies.  I see it's way out-of-date on updates, and who knows, but it's giving me something to do until I can head for bed, and my latest, mystery novel See you tomorrow fur, denise


----------



## Denise1952

Ina said:


> Denise, sounds and looks like your settling in, and actually starting to see your pathway into a good future.  Isn't is wonderful how just about when we think things will never get better, they do.  I wish we were closer, I'd bring my paint brush, and a thermos of jasmine tea, and we could paint and tell tales to each other.



Sounds good but I would have to have my Sweet & Spicey tea w/lots of cinnamon  In fact, I can't wait to paint something!!  I have two things now I can paint, well, maybe 3!!  hugs Ina, denise


----------



## Denise1952

I found a nice, clean, 5 drawer dresser for 10 bucks!  At last, something to put my things in that I don't hang up.  I mean, well, some folks might hang something up that I don't, lol!

Phil, bet you have some ideas on that, LOL!  Anyway, I get to go pick it up at 11.  Nice, senior retirees that moved here recently.  They had bought a vacation cabin, then loved it so much, they sold their house back home, and moved here permanently  She said that she may have some other things for me, hopefully either free, or low priced.  Sure would like a loveseat or recliner  Hey, I'm not in a hurry, I just want everything yesterday, LOL!

See ya'll later, have a few other errands to run, but I shall return


----------



## vickyNightowl

Denise1952 said:


> I found a nice, clean, 5 drawer dresser for 10 bucks!  At last, something to put my things in that I don't hang up.  I mean, well, some folks might hang something up that I don't, lol!
> 
> Phil, bet you have some ideas on that, LOL!  Anyway, I get to go pick it up at 11.  Nice, senior retirees that moved here recently.  They had bought a vacation cabin, then loved it so much, they sold their house back home, and moved here permanently  She said that she may have some other things for me, hopefully either free, or low priced.  Sure would like a loveseat or recliner  Hey, I'm not in a hurry, I just want everything yesterday, LOL!
> 
> See ya'll later, have a few other errands to run, but I shall return



Love a good bargain.

Can't wait to see a picture of it!


----------



## Denise1952

Hey vicky

Well, it turned out to be a 6 drawer, and I had it mixed up with another ad, so it was actually 20 dollars.  It was in excellent condition though so I went ahead.  Such a nice, retired couple too

Anyway,  it looks kind of ugly being so tall  And what to put on the top, who knows.  I am going to look up some ideas.  I never had this issue before, a "too tall" dresser, LOL!!


----------



## Shalimar

Denise, sometimes you can get lovely table runners, scarves, etc for the top of things. Cheap in second hand stores. Even fake plants to add that jungle feel. When I get stuff that is too tall, I try layering--putting stuff beside it, in front of it, that makes it 

stand out less. That's a great thing about second hand fake plants in pots. I have a tall ivy one, great for moving around if I need a spot filled in. I have real plants also. Much heavier to move!


----------



## Denise1952

Shalimar said:


> Denise, sometimes you can get lovely table runners, scarves, etc for the top of things. Cheap in second hand stores. Even fake plants to add that jungle feel. When I get stuff that is too tall, I try layering--putting stuff beside it, in front of it, that makes it
> 
> stand out less. That's a great thing about second hand fake plants in pots. I have a tall ivy one, great for moving around if I need a spot filled in. I have real plants also. Much heavier to move!



Love your ideas Shalimar!! That makes a bunch of sense, especially the layering.  I "found" a St. Vincent D'Paul in my travels yesterday.  I didn't know we had one!!  It is half the price of the thriftstores I had already gone to.  I bought a round, dining room table for 7 bucks!  It is clean and cute.  I'll need to find chairs eventually but it is sure better than the card-table I was using.

I love those runners, and will see what I can find.  I'm not much for fake plants, but I am going to use some fake vines in my "soffit" LOL  Love the name, soffit!

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Shalimar

I prefer real plants also Denise. But for areas that don't have enough light etc, fake vines are great. Congrats on your table! Round tables are my favourite. As for chairs, even in fancy magazines, I have seen chairs that don't match the table. Some of them are more like easy chairs than kitchen/dining room chairs. Anything goes, very cool, very boho.


----------



## Denise1952

You are right, anything goes that we like!!  I saw some beautiful fake vines, and plants when I yahoo'd Shalimar.  I will check them out.  I love the idea of vines, or, plants that hang down.  Check out my "I'm going to decorate my Soffit" thread.  I love those little cottages too  You see a lot of them in thriftstores as people either change their "look", redecorate, or maybe just move and get rid of great things!

I'll show you a pic of the table, and maybe you can give me some idea on chairs 'course I won't find them that easy, not for my price maybe, but fun looking.  And I do get lucky hugs, denise

this is basically it but it no longer had the leaf for it, and again, no chairs. :


----------



## Denise1952

ohmygosh, here's my table only a bit lighter color, same legs!!


----------

